# [Risolto] Udev failed to start & permessi auto-mount

## matthew_s

All'avvio del sistema tra i demoni ho udev, ma non si avvia correttamente si restituisce Error : udev failed to start

Dopo il login tento di avviarlo manualmente ma con lo stesso risultato

```
localhost marko # /etc/init.d/udev start

 * Service udev starting

 The udev init-script is written for baselayout-2!

 Please do not use it with baselayout-1!.

 * ERROR:  udev failed to start

```

Dice che è scritto per baselayout 2 ma il pacchetto non è ancora stabile, prima non dava di questi problemi io credo che sia qualcosa di errato nella mia configurazione   :Rolling Eyes: 

```

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_P8400_@_2.26GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 02 Oct 2010 08:15:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync6.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cleartype cli consolekit cpu-detection cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus directfb dri fortran gdbm gif glitz gpm gtk hal iconv java jpeg jpeg2k kde laptop lcdfilter mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl png policykit pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection semantic-desktop session sql sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs tcpd threads thumbnail tiff truetype udev unicode v4l v4l2 webkit wicd xcb xml xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

```

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-151-r4  USE="devfs-compat extras old-hd-rules (-selinux) -test" 0 kB

```

Last edited by matthew_s on Thu Oct 14, 2010 11:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

 *matthew_s wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dice che è scritto per baselayout 2 ma il pacchetto non è ancora stabile, prima non dava di questi problemi io credo che sia qualcosa di errato nella mia configurazione  
> 
> 

 

se dice così, devi credergli.

probabilmente hai applicato un'aggiornamento di udev senza rendertene conto.

il motivo per cui baselayout-2 non sia ancora stabile e baselayout-1 non sia ancora deprecato, sinceramente mi sfugge.

credo che, sia pur bravissimi, i developer gentoo soffrano un po' troppo la nostalagia del tempo che corre.

----------

## ago

@mattew

Se vuoi un consiglio passa ad baselayout2, qui trova la guida ufficiale, se hai problemi posta pure.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> il motivo per cui baselayout-2 non sia ancora stabile e baselayout-1 non sia ancora deprecato, sinceramente mi sfugge.
> 
> credo che, sia pur bravissimi, i developer gentoo soffrano un po' troppo la nostalagia del tempo che corre.

 

Imho stava per essere stabilizzato quando il developer upstream ha dichiarato di abbandonare il progetto.

Da allora ho notato qualche aggiornamento di openrc (vedi changelog), ma non so come si stia evolvendo la situazione. (cambiare openrc con altro?)

----------

## cloc3

 *ago wrote:*   

> Imho stava per essere stabilizzato quando il developer upstream ha dichiarato di abbandonare il progetto.
> 
> 

 

un colpo di teatro perduto nella notte dei tempi.

non credo possa avere influssi ancora oggi.

osservo invece una certa ritrosia degli sviluppatori gentoo a stabilizzare i propri stessi software.

accade lo stesso per portage-2.2* che, oramai, meriterebbe una promozione, sia pure per anzianità.

immagino che loro abbiano motivi tecnici precisi per attendere, eppure non potrei vivere con la 2.1.

----------

## matthew_s

Udev non va messo tra i demoni di avvio, perchè baselayout 1 lo carica in automatico quindi il problema non c'era.

Il problema reale è con Kde , lo ho installato solo con le cose essenziali con il pacchetto kdebase-startkde , non riesco a montare le altre partizioni (che in dolphin nemmeno mi segnale tra i dispositivi) ne cdrom - usb -card sd... qualsiasi cosa.

Il notificatore mi segnala i supporti rimovibili all'inserimento o segnala ma solo root lo può montare, e capite che è scomodo.

Precedentemente avevo gia kde installato con kde-meta e funzionava tutto bene , mi chiedeva la password tramite la finestrella autorizzazione root, questo adesso non succede più, ho dimenticato qualche pacchetto ?

Credevo fosse colpa di udev ma non lo era.

Ho attivato consolekit tra i demoni, hal e dbus.

Le use policykit e consolkit sono abilitate.

Non so come risolvere .... e come procedere qualcuno sa darmi una mano?

Mi scuso per il ritardo con cui ho risposto

----------

## cloc3

 *matthew_s wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Credevo fosse colpa di udev ma non lo era.
> 
> Le use policykit e consolkit sono abilitate.
> ...

 

dolore. io ci faccio a botte con policykit ogni un per due e non sono ben sicuro di saperlo trattare al meglio.

questa è l'unica cosa che mi ha aiutato tempo fa.

fai attenzione, inoltre, che l'utente appartenga al gruppo plugdev.

di più, non so dirti.

----------

## matthew_s

Bene grazie allora la disattiverò e vedrò se si risolve

----------

## matthew_s

Niente da fare disabilitando sempre uguale. 

Dopo che ho compilato senza policykit, ho rimosso con depclean vari pacchetti tra cui polkit-kde ma non dovrebbe servire proprio per questo ?

----------

## cloc3

 *matthew_s wrote:*   

> Niente da fare disabilitando sempre uguale. 
> 
> Dopo che ho compilato senza policykit, ho rimosso con depclean vari pacchetti tra cui polkit-kde ma non dovrebbe servire proprio per questo ?

 

penso che non serva.

io ho lottato a lungo per disattivare policykit, ma poi ho dovuto accettare la presenza di ys-auth/polkit-0.96-r2, a causa di una sequenza indistricabile di blocchi mutui da ui non riuscivo a liberarmi.

per il momento, sembra che quel file che trovi nel secondo link mi salvi le chiappe, ma sinceramente non riesco a dominare il problema come vorrei.

----------

## ago

 *matthew_s wrote:*   

> Niente da fare disabilitando sempre uguale. 
> 
> Dopo che ho compilato senza policykit, ho rimosso con depclean vari pacchetti tra cui polkit-kde ma non dovrebbe servire proprio per questo ?

 

Potresti postare, da utente, l'output di 

```
groups
```

 ?

----------

## matthew_s

ecco qui

```

marko@localhost ~ $ groups

disk wheel floppy audio cdrom cdrw users plugdev marko
```

----------

## ago

```
for i in usb video portage;

do gpasswd -a marko $i;

done
```

----------

## matthew_s

Grazie Mille ago   :Laughing: 

Era quello il problema mancava qualche gruppo. Aggiungendoli ho finalmente visto le varie partizioni.

E per il problema per cd rom ho disabilitato l'entry nell'fstab e adesso monta senza problemi.

----------

